# Diamond Member Site Problem?



## Minnie (Mar 26, 2010)

I haven't been on the member site in a while, so am wondering if they have locked the DRI Member Forums.  My ID/PASSWORD works with everything else.  But when I try to get into it, I'm redirected to a Yahoo page listing DRI choices, but not this one.

Would appreciate any input.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 26, 2010)

I hadn't been on the member site forum for some time. Someone at TS4M's had made comment about how it was getting tougher to get a post through the moderators and had E-mailed them asking what gives. The responce he recieved indicated DRI's legal team fealt there was some liablity with the DRI moderated forums. Perhaps they finally decided it was just to much potential liability and shut them down all together. I don't really know. I really didn't visit them since it seemed like most of the answers were canned answers and there really wasn't all that much discussion. It's hard to have a forum discussion when several days can pass between when you write a responce and when it's finally posted for everyone to read.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 26, 2010)

Out of curiousity, I clicked on the link today. It appears the DRI forums are no more as the link was broken.


----------



## Minnie (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.  I thought that might be the case.  I even tried sending an inquiry to DRI via "customer contact", but haven't heard back............   Not that I expect an answer !


----------



## Sue S (Mar 29, 2010)

That's strange...  I've been checking the DRI forum regularly over the past few weeks and have never had a problem.  I go in from the European members' site, I wonder if that's different...


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 29, 2010)

It could be. I'm sure the laws governing liability are different in Europe than in the U.S. It might just be to large of a legal liablity to keep the forums open for U.S. customers.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Mar 29, 2010)

IMHO, the DRI Forums were just too much liability for DRI.  Most of the time there were only complaints, never any substantiative answers other than, our goal is simplicity, blah, blah.  Additionally, if the truth were told, the forum was so heavily moderated that no one was able to ask questions that really mattered or considered to place DRI in an embarrassing light. Like many others have observed, the company is severely micro-managed and never admits to a mistake (unless it's yours!)  Simplicity, maybe; transparency NEVER.


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 2, 2010)

*DRI Forum Up Again*

The DRI webite forum is up again. I too thought it was not up anymore. However, it is now up and running as usual.


----------

